# Rasurbo Basic&amp;Power 550W ATX Netzteil



## Canny (14. November 2011)

Hi

muss euch nochmal nerven bezüglich netzteile:
was sagt ihr zu diesem Netzteil???

Hier der Link dazu:  
Rasurbo Basic&Power 550W ATX 2.03 (BP-XII550) | Netzteile | Hardware | hoh.de

Hab bisher noch ein FSP 400-60 Watt Netzteil ATE.
Muss es eigentlich auch diesmal wieder ein ATE Netzteil sein oder ist das egal, ob ATE oder ATX?

danke euch


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. November 2011)

Du hast dir grade ein No-Name-Netzteil rausgesucht. 
Warum brauchst du denn ein neues Netzteil? (Hast du neue Hardware? Wenn ja, bitte die ganzen technischen Daten vom PC posten)
Wenn du einfach so ein neues Netzteil brauchst und dein PC mit einem 400-Watt-No-Name-Netzteil problemlos gelaufen ist, dann würde schon ein Markenteil mit 350W locker reichen.
z.B.: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Pro82+ 385W oder
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! SFX Power BQT SFX 350W


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2011)

Für 25€ kriegst Du ehrlich gesagt Schrott, da wirst Du früher oder später dann wieder ein neues kaufen müssen, und vermulich ist ein Markennetzteil mit nur 350-400W schon effektiv besser.

Netzteile sind sehr wichtig, die sind was die Stabilität betrifft wie das Herz des PCs - da sollte man etwas mehr investieren. So ab 40€ aufwärts. Vor allem kannst Du mit nem guten modell auch noch viele Jahre lang immer wieder den PC problemlos aufrüsten

ATE ist ATX sehr ähnlich - vlt. mess mal nach, wie groß das Netzteil ist, aber meines Wissens sind die Baugrößen gleich.


----------



## Canny (15. November 2011)

ich steige um auf ne geforce gtx 275, meine 8800 Ultra ist defekt und hatte auch schon von anfang an ab und zu ein bischen probleme mit meinem FSP 400-60 Watt Netzteil (Marke), ich wusste nicht , das dieses netzteil ein noname netzteil ist. Gut das hat mir dann schonmal weitergeholfen, denn ein noname will ich nicht verwenden.

hast du zufällig n paar gute netzteil-hersteller oder halt namen von guten netzteilen auf lager?


----------



## Canny (15. November 2011)

Was für ein Netzteil für die geforce GTX 275 brauch ich denn ? reichen 500 Watt? Bei ebay meinte einer er bräuchte 630 Watt??
Ich würde eventuell bei FSP Netzteilen bleiben. FSP ist doch eher ne marke oder ?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. November 2011)

FSP ist keine "Marke" 
Enermax, BeQuiet, Seasonic, etc.. sind Marken.
Wenn du ein gutes Markennetzteil kaufst dann reicht für eine GTX 275 auch 400W locker aus - für zukünftige Aufrüstpläne wären aber 500W sinvoll. Aber nur wenns Makennetzteile sind und die 12V Schiene(n) auch viel "Combined Power" liefern (googeln)

Die Frage ist aber auch: Warum kaufst du noch eine veraltete DX10-Grafikkarte neu


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. November 2011)

Canny schrieb:


> Was für ein Netzteil für die geforce GTX 275 brauch ich denn ? reichen 500 Watt? Bei ebay meinte einer er bräuchte 630 Watt??
> Ich würde eventuell bei FSP Netzteilen bleiben. FSP ist doch eher ne marke oder ?


 
630W sind absoluter Unsinn. 630W brauchst du vielleicht für 2 von diesen Karten 
Ein 450W-Markennetzteil reicht für diese Karte allemal, zb Cougar oder Corsair, die ganz teuren sind dann Enermax, Tagan, Seasonic...

Und nochmal: Warum kaufst du eine GTX 275 neu/überhaupt noch? Bitte immer im Forum beraten lassen, wenn du dich nicht auskennst!!!


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

EIne GTX275 ist völlig veraltet und braucht für ihre aus heutiger Sicht mäßige Leistung auch noch zu viel Strom. Was soll dich die Karte denn kosten?

Beim Netzteil isses halt so, dass die Grafikkartenanbieter vorsichtshalber sagen "600 Watt empfohlen", damit selbst ein Billig-Netzteil mit schlechter Effizient und mies verteilten Werten (die Gesamt-Watt sind auf mehrere "Abschnitte" verteilt) dann doch ausreicht. Bei einem Marken-Netzteil mit ordentlich verteilten Werten reichen dann aber eben schon 400W aus. Denn so ein durchschnittliher Gamer-PC braucht selbst im absoluten Maximalfall keine 300 Watt, das heißt mit perfekt verteilten Watt-Werten bei einem Netzteil würden sogar 300W reichen.


----------



## svd (15. November 2011)

Naja, eine GTX275 ist heute im Schnitt nur noch ein wenig schneller als eine HD6770. Bis einschließlich DX10, versteht sich. 
Bei DX11 zieht die HD6770 davon (weil die GTX275 da nüscht tut.  )

Wenn du sie für weniger als 80€ bekommst, naja, warum nicht. 
Wenn du sie für weit über 100€ bekommen könntest, verkauf ich dir gerne meine um dasselbe Geld. 
1782MB VRAM, AC Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro Kühler. 

Betreibe die Grafikkarte mit einem Q9550 und einem beQuiet! 480W Netzteil. Zieht unter Last, laut Messgerät, nicht mal 270W aus der Steckdose.


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. November 2011)

Die älteren Karten ziehen halt mehr Strom als die neuen, aber das sind im Jahr dann vielleicht 5 Euro mehr oder so...
und wenn du sie schon so günstig mit nem High-End-kühler bekommst würde ich zuschlagen... 
Der Unterschied von DX10 zu DX11 ist bei den meisten Spielen sowieso noch nicht bemerkbar...


----------



## Canny (15. November 2011)

naja neu will ich die karte nicht kaufen, eher ersteigern für max 50 euro, ist nur ne übergangslösung für ein jahr, dann hol ich mi nen "killer-pc"


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2011)

Also, da würd ich mir lieber eine AMD 5770 ersteigern, das ist der Vorgänger der 6770 und nur nen Tick schwächer.


----------

